# How do I find the origin (originator) of an email?



## shedwick (Nov 29, 2008)

:4-dontknoI'm new here. A friend of mine received an email. It was about me. And it was malicious. I have been trying to track it to the sender/author.

I understand I need to look in the 'header.' It was sent to my friend via 'Hotmail.' It was forwarded to my 'Yahoo' account. From my friend's 'Yahoo' account.

Will the headers change, once an email is 'forwarded'?

Does anyone know the 'exact' info I need to track the origin of this email? I know of a site that purports to track IP's. Which site is the best?

Thank you, and HAPPY HOLIDAYS! :4-dontkno


----------



## Quilix (Dec 2, 2008)

Hiya 

Without each ISP hop on the emails route retracing who they received the message from there is no truely accurate means. The header can be faked too easily to supply false information, and the email could also have been sent via a site which obscures its true origin.


----------

